

UK shopper accused of being a paedophile for photographing own son - cwan
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/02/24/mall-security-guard.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> :

    
    
        Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or
        sports, unless they're evidence of some interesting
        new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters, or
        cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news,
        it's probably off-topic.
    
        On-Topic: ... anything that gratifies one's
                      intellectual curiosity.
    

I can't see how this is on-topic. If someone would care to make a case
defending it I'd be interested to learn.

~~~
noonespecial
It might have something to do with the fact that it was written by Cory
Doctorow, an author that is frequently found in the orbits of various HN
types. Other than that? It was on BoingBoing, right where it belongs. It
should remain there.

As a general rule, if you can slip "yes but does he weigh more than... _a
duck_?!" into the comments and have it fit, it probably doesn't belong on HN.

Edit: I just noticed several "burn him/them!" in the comments. There may
actually be merit to this hypothesis.

